# I hate beeing that weak.



## canadianhorsepower (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm a big guy , tuff guy, short fuse:wall:, full of determination:rant:
But sometime I get weak.

This morning I had to go and get a tiny piece of Delran for a project
then decide to stop by Princess (Harbour in states) nothing to do
there but to sneak around and drink a coffee


Then it happen. "my weakness" there it was invisible hiding in a box
never open a small c2 lathe 1/2 price then my eyes did this do I have place for it  and yes I do. Then I fell on my knee and had to bring it home
It's sitting on the same bench that my CNC mill is. Now Let's get stepper motor and rod and convert this one to.
While I'm typing this I'm trying to think what my wife is going to say:hDe:
so I threw the receipt in the garbage , can't return the lathe I lost the receipRof}Rof}Rof}


----------



## MachineTom (Jul 5, 2013)

You Are as Your Signature States. But no need to fret, even the strongest who have the disease (Iron Deficiency) need to take corrective action sometimes.


----------



## Noitoen (Jul 5, 2013)

Can't return without receipt and can't claim warranty either 
Cool little lathe.


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jul 5, 2013)

Noitoen said:


> Can't return without receipt and can't claim warranty either
> Cool little lathe.


 
She thinks I trash the receipt:hDe:
but it's tape under the lathe in an envelope


----------



## cfellows (Jul 5, 2013)

These are decent little lathes.  If I ever have to downsize my shop, the 7x14 will be the last item to go.  

Chuck


----------



## tornitore45 (Jul 5, 2013)

That is a similar situation as I got possesiion of my Grizzly G4000 (9x20 Sieg)

I was browsing HarborFreight store when I saw the 7x10 listed for around $600.  At that time I did not know hobby lathes existed and they were affordable.  I always wanted one so I ordered on line.

HarborFreight never delivered nor contacted me until I inquired and found out they made an error in the CC expiration date when doing the charge resulting in denial.

I was so p----d that I would not reorder and went on the Grizzly website...    Well I already comitted $600 so the leap to a 9x20 was anly $300 more. You are in for $600 you are in for $900. Did not regret because the 9x20 fits my needs better.


----------



## Lakc (Jul 5, 2013)

canadianhorsepower said:


> While I'm typing this I'm trying to think what my wife is going to say:hDe:
> so I threw the receipt in the garbage , can't return the lathe I lost the receipRof}Rof}Rof}



It was nice knowing you.


----------



## rodw (Jul 5, 2013)

Hmm, I seem to remember taking some heat when I bought my machines. Then I bought some drawers and some more and a few more drawers. Now everything I come home with goes in the drawers out of sight 

Not sure how to manage acquisitions when the drawers are full though!


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jul 5, 2013)

> I was so p----d that I would not reorder and went on the Grizzly website...    Well I already comitted $600 so the leap to a 9x20 was anly $300 more. You are in for $600 you are in for $900. Did not regret because the 9x20 fits my needs better.
> __________________


 
No the feeling, but I have a new 12x36 a 3years old Taig but this one
I paid $250 Canadian How can I leave it their:fan:


----------



## Tinkerer58 (Jul 5, 2013)

My wife doesn't even care now what I buy, I just spent $3,800 on a new Mill and she's OK with it. The secret is get trades people to come in and quote on the renovations she wants, then do some of them yourself just like I did our kitchen. Quote was $21,000 I did the same kitchen for $7,600 but I need tools to do it. Now she's happy because I saved a bucket and got new tools to boot. Up top for thinking boys down below for sitting. You have to plan these things so the boss is also happy. I don't tell her everything I buy but when you need a tool it needs accessories it doesn't matter that they don't fit that tool does it?????
I did a bit of a calculation on the cost of machinery, power tools, hand tools, measuring equipment and accessories and estimated my shed holds about $40,000 worth of investments.  :shrug: I don't know where it all came from :shrug: LOL


----------



## dnalot (Jul 5, 2013)

My wife doesn't care what I spend in the shop so long as I stay in the shop. 

Mark T


----------



## Hopper (Jul 5, 2013)

Paint it the same color as your mill, place it next to your mill, and say nothing.


----------



## aarggh (Jul 6, 2013)

It's taken me many years of marriage, but I've managed to wear down my wife to the point where I no longer have to hastily place new toys in the garage, and sprinkle them with a bit of dust! It does also help greatly that I do ALL the renovations, make occasional trinkets and meaningful gifts for her!

One of the best bits of advice I got years ago was to set a low standard, and try to live down to it, that way everything else becomes bonus points!

cheers, Ian


----------



## moya034 (Jul 6, 2013)

Tinkerer58 said:


> The secret is get trades people to come in and quote on the renovations she wants, then do some of them yourself just like I did our kitchen. Quote was $21,000 I did the same kitchen for $7,600 but I need tools to do it.


That is very creative. The only loophole I see is now that she understands how much money is being saved, she'll come up with more projects to do to split the difference.


----------



## rodw (Jul 6, 2013)

Tinkerer58 said:


> I did a bit of a calculation on the cost of machinery, power tools, hand tools, measuring equipment and accessories and estimated my shed holds about $40,000 worth of investments.  :shrug: I don't know where it all came from :shrug: LOL



Hmm, I will have to remember remember your approach! I will say I am not game to add up what is in my shed but I know it is a lot less than the $70k we have spent on house Rennos in the last couple of years!


----------



## Tinkerer58 (Jul 6, 2013)

I can see the light regarding renos, getting to the pointy end now after 2.5 years, turned a 4 bedroom house into a 6 bedroom house with 3 bathrooms, 2 kitchens, 2 lounge rooms, 2 laundries, 6 car undercover spaces (3 of which are my workshop) and a large sunroom and 1st story deck. All building, painting, electrical, plumbing and tiling done by myself. At a cost of about $30,000. It's bloody hard work when you only have nights after work and weekends. So looking forward to spending my weekends back in my workshop making swarf rather then saw dust. LOL


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 6, 2013)

Luc for $250 cnd  you cant go wrong.  sterling steel sells plans to cnc these. 
http://www.stirlingsteele.com/latheplans.html
I had considered converting mine at one point that is until i found a deal on a 5" lathe that was a perfect lathe to upgrade. (broken handles and a lead screw the only z axis drive)  
I love 50% off deals.


----------



## Gordon (Jul 6, 2013)

Tinkerer58 said:


> I don't tell her everything I buy but when you need a tool it needs accessories it doesn't matter that they don't fit that tool does it?????
> LOL



Makes sense to me if I need a new wood chisel I obviously need a milling machine to resharpen it.


----------



## Tinkerer58 (Jul 7, 2013)

That's what I say Gordon, when I need a rasp to enlarge that hole in the door to fit the lock I need a wood lathe to make a handle for it. I need a surface grinder to sharpen all the chisels and the drills, and a milling machine to make a proper tool rest to sharpen drills and chisels and a lathe to make those extension rods for the spade bits to drill through noggins in the wall to run electrical cables.


----------



## tornitore45 (Jul 7, 2013)

A fuly equipped shop is essential to maintain household equipment, create bracket accessories adapters, sharpening knives etc. and repair all the stuff she break.

I say my shop, and my skills, has paid itself by the saving in fixing and modifying bad designs.  This is my story and I stick with it.


----------



## Tinkerer58 (Jul 7, 2013)

Just sitting here reading all the comments and thinking, even though we all come from different corners of the globe  I'm racking my brain because I can't recall meeting any of you, ever, but we all must have gone to the same school, LOL. Maybe it was in another life time, we all have very simillar ideas. Maybe we are decendents from the almighty Tool God. Lets set up a new religion 

My wife is quite good and never complains when I buy tools, she knows the benifits and savings re DIY. She always said when we met that I was Mr Right, but now we been married for many years she says that she said that when we going out she never knew my middle name was "Always" LOL Is that a compliment???????


----------

